# Quick question



## indyfisherjohn (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be coming to pensacola next thursday for a few days while my fiancee interviews at the local hospital for her pediatric residency and was hoping for a little advice. I'm bringing a couple travel rods just to mess around but none really have the backbone to throw more than a 2 oz weight and was wondering if I was better off wading the sound side or fishing the beach side. I'm a native hoosier but I do a bunch of fishing both in the St. George Island area as well as the atlantic coast so I'm no newbie when it comes to the salty (and much better fighting) fish. Just curious to see if someone would point me in the right direction. My main day of fishing will be a week from friday as I'm sure the other days I will be dagged around to look at possible places to live. Thanks for any help you can give me! 

John

PS If someone is beach/wade fishing friday morning and wanted company I'm always about meeting new people.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

With your rods I would stick to the sound side and target reds & specks , but if the gulf isn"t too ruff you could try to catch some whiting and maybe a pompano . Good luck !


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

+1

Jim


----------



## indyfisherjohn (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah im hoping for a calm day. Pompano are on my bucket list of fish to catch however Io tend to miss their run by a week or 2 every year i go to St. George. I call whiting "shark bait". I really wish I could of brought my surf rods with me but paying for them as a checked bag seems ridiculous! are the reds/trout still in the grass flats?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes there still there


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Get some "Spudnick" or "Spider" weights... same thing, different names. A 2oz weight will hold in knee to chest high surf. Pomps are here and you could very easily mark it off your bucket list. Dig in the shore-break for some sand fleas, grab a 6 pack, your most comfortable lawn chair, and enjoy a sun rise on the beach.

If you stay on the sound side, grab you some live shrimp or a topwater lure or two and hit the flats early in the am.


----------

